# Bands / Songs in Drop D



## Johann (Nov 26, 2008)

Okay, first of all, i used the search function, but all i found were threads about D standard, Drop A and Drop B, and since i'm tunning into drop D for my demo and i'm too lazy to change the tuning of my guitar, i'd like to know some bands (any genre is welcome) or songs that tune into drop D that are not from kiuas, muse or trivium. Thank you very much .


----------



## auxioluck (Nov 26, 2008)

Lamb of God


----------



## Raoul Duke (Nov 26, 2008)

All that remains

Gojira (i could be wrong)


----------



## distressed_romeo (Nov 26, 2008)

Gojira are D standard.

The first two Kings X albums.
'Home' by Dream Theater
'Unchained' by Van Halen
A lot of Ratt's stuff, most obviously 'Lay It Down'.
'Damien' by Savatage


----------



## awesomeaustin (Nov 26, 2008)

I thought all that remains is in D standard

some opeth is in drop d,


----------



## Johann (Nov 26, 2008)

awesomeaustin said:


> some opeth is in drop d,




really? omg, i'll start researching now, i found some fucked up tunings in ghost reveries.


----------



## rasse (Nov 26, 2008)

A life once lost (if you haven't heard, I really recommend to check them out on their myspace or something), anything from Disturbed that isn't from the newest album, old Himsa, Rage against the machine, Tool, old Trivium. not 100&#37; sure on all of those so correct me if Im wrong


----------



## mat091285 (Nov 26, 2008)

Deftones? ....


----------



## Harry (Nov 26, 2008)

Rage Against The Machine has a whole heap of songs in drop D.


----------



## PostOrganic (Nov 26, 2008)

Psycroptic


----------



## GH0STrider (Nov 26, 2008)

pretty much the entire rock/metal gerne and all sub genres dabble in it.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Nov 26, 2008)

awesomeaustin said:


> I thought all that remains is in D standard
> 
> some opeth is in drop d,



You could be right, i wasn't 100% sure


----------



## Meldville (Nov 27, 2008)

early godsmack, some nirvana, an infinite number of radio rock songs from the 90's and 00's


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 27, 2008)

I think

"Demon of the Fall" by Opeth is in drop d. Its a really kickass song too, especially the end. Once you learn it kindly post a cover, more Opeth is never a bad thing


----------



## dougsteele (Nov 27, 2008)

SOD (Storm Troopers of Death)

The March of the SOD, that's a great song to play in ole' drop D.


----------



## Xaios (Nov 27, 2008)

Well, there's always good ole 'Sad But True.'

Also, I suspect there's some Detonation that's drop D, although there's also some that is quite apparently D standard.


----------



## MFB (Nov 27, 2008)

Biggest drop D band I know of would be Lamb of God. Nightwish has done a few songs with it, same for All That Remains. HORSE the Band actually uses it exclusively too, but they're a strange band that I'm not sure if you'd be into them (a very acquired taste). Coheed's been using it for a few songs on their albums, but their third album (Good Apollo, I'm Burning Star IV) didn't have anything besides Eb tuning so if you see any songs from there, don't bother.

Off the top of my head that's all I can throw out for ya


----------



## Despised_0515 (Nov 27, 2008)

As I Lay Dying is all I can think of and I don't give a rats ass what anyone has to say about them because their shit is fucking FUN to play on guitar. They're the first somewhat heavy band whose songs I ever learned then I progressed from there.


----------



## MFB (Nov 27, 2008)

AILD uses D standard with a low C


----------



## Meldville (Nov 27, 2008)

Xaios said:


> Well, there's always good ole 'Sad But True.'



D standard, not Drop D.


----------



## Uncle Remus (Nov 27, 2008)

Porcupine Tree !  most of the time


----------



## Ze Kink (Nov 27, 2008)

mat091285 said:


> Deftones? ....



Nope, drop C. Nowadays they're mostly in Ab standard and drop F# though, and the new album is going to be E-standard apparently.



Johann said:


> really? omg, i'll start researching now, i found some fucked up tunings in ghost reveries.



Yeah, Ghost Reveries is open D minor.

Tool is almost completely drop D, with some strange tunings in some songs, like BADGBE or something in Prison Sex and AADGBE (or similar) in Parabola. A lot of RATM is also in drop D.


----------



## Sebastian (Nov 27, 2008)

Pantera - Primal Concrete Sledge = awesome songs !

and New Level ( Its played in D .. but Drop D will also do the trick  )


----------



## Nick (Nov 27, 2008)

PostOrganic said:


> Psycroptic


----------



## DDDorian (Nov 27, 2008)

The first two Helmet albums, _Strap It On_ and _Meantime_, pretty much defined the drop-D sound.


----------



## Ext789 (Nov 27, 2008)

for opeth i believe the song blackwater park is in drop d.

also pain of salvation uses drop d a bunch.


----------



## RiffRaff (Nov 27, 2008)

DDDorian said:


> The first two Helmet albums, _Strap It On_ and _Meantime_, pretty much defined the drop-D sound.



Yep, Page Hamilton is one of the masters of the good ol' Drop D Riff  
Also check out the album Betty. That's got some classic Helmet riffs


----------



## FYP666 (Nov 27, 2008)

Exit Ten, Lamb Of God, (some stuff from) 3 & Before The Dawn & Opeth... 

If you want something more ''poppy'' to play, there's Flyleaf, Paramore and Jimmy Eat World...


----------



## Ruins (Nov 27, 2008)

children of bodom the first 3 albums


----------



## Johann (Nov 27, 2008)

woah, thanks for the info guys  

I'm learning demon of the fall right now ^^ (Cover will come a.s.a.p.)


----------



## Bobo (Nov 27, 2008)

I have to second _Betty _and _Meantime_ by Helmet  Page Hamilton = hugely underrated imo.


----------



## MFB (Nov 27, 2008)

Ruins said:


> children of bodom the first 3 albums


 
Something Wild - C#
Hatebreeder - D Standard
Follow The Reaper - D Standard


----------



## darbdavys (Nov 27, 2008)

Ze Kink said:


> Yeah, Ghost Reveries is open D minor.
> 
> Tool is almost completely drop D, with some strange tunings in some songs, like BADGBE or something in Prison Sex and AADGBE (or similar) in Parabola. A lot of RATM is also in drop D.


Ghost Reveries - some songs have different tunings. E.g. Ghost of Perdition - DADAde, while Harlequin Forest is DADFAe
Parabola - BEDGBe


----------



## Sweetmiracle512 (Nov 27, 2008)

Uncle Remus said:


> Porcupine Tree !  most of the time



Alot of their stuff is in drop-d. Sound of muzak, blackest eyes, strip the soul, dead wing, shallow, fear of a blank planet, even less are all in drop-d and are fun to play.


----------



## gunshow86de (Nov 27, 2008)

VicerExciser said:


> As I Lay Dying is all I can think of and I don't give a rats ass what anyone has to say about them because their shit is fucking FUN to play on guitar. They're the first somewhat heavy band whose songs I ever learned then I progressed from there.



AILD play in drop-C, not drop-D.


----------



## Dead but Dreaming (Dec 3, 2008)

Vital Remains is my fav drop-d band. Deicide also used drop-d tuning on "Insineratehymn". Some great songs on that album as well.


----------



## Metal Ken (Dec 3, 2008)

Dead but Dreaming said:


> Vital Remains is my fav drop-d band. Deicide also used drop-d tuning on "Insineratehymn". Some great songs on that album as well.



This man is wise.


----------



## code_red (Dec 3, 2008)

The Small Hours - Metallica
Tool has lots of drop D stuff.
Spoonman - Soundgarden
Outshined - Soundgarden
Davidian - Machine Head 
Low - Testament


----------



## Metal Ken (Dec 3, 2008)

code_red said:


> The Small Hours - Metallica
> Tool has lots of drop D stuff.
> Spoonman - Soundgarden
> Outshined - Soundgarden
> ...



Low is in C# standard.


----------



## BurialWithin (Dec 3, 2008)

protest the hero i think..


----------



## lobee (Dec 3, 2008)

BurialWithin said:


> protest the hero i think..


They're in Eb standard and at times drop the low Eb string 1 step.


----------



## Anthony (Dec 3, 2008)

The Darkness uses Drop D sometimes! Cool!


----------



## kmanick (Dec 4, 2008)

Nevermore has a couple (down 1/2 step)
Seed Awakening -EOR
Create the Infinite -EOR
Psalm of Lydia - TGE
I'm sure some of their 6 string CD's (Politics, DNB, etc) have some too.


----------



## Colton165 (Dec 4, 2008)

auxioluck said:


> Lamb of God


+10201021 

Ruin is one of the heaviest, chunkiest and thickest songs to me, regarless if other bands play in drop g and this is only in D


----------



## mat091285 (Dec 15, 2008)

Years of fire -> MySpace.com - YEARS OF FIRE - CLEVELAND, Ohio - Metal / Thrash / Ghettotech - www.myspace.com/yearsoffire

New Annihilator albums?


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Dec 15, 2008)

Martyr use drop D a lot, but good luck playing their songs


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 16, 2008)

16volt, anything on "SuperCoolNothing" im pretty sure is in drop-D.

Same thing goes here too, its some of the thickest heaviest sounding guitar tone ever, and its only drop D. Probably a bit easy to play mind you


----------



## Harry (Dec 16, 2008)

lobee said:


> They're in Eb standard and at times drop the low Eb string 1 step.




I'm pretty sure the entire A Calculated Use Of Sound EP is tuned Eb, while you can noticeably hear the Drop C# tuning on songs like Blindfolds Aside


----------



## omentremor (Dec 16, 2008)

songs to keep you entertained for a while
Martyr - Warp Zone
Vital Remains - Dechristianize (its either d standard or drop, easy enough to work out the change)
All That remains - Darkened heart, This Calling
Manntis - Axe of Redemption, Second Life Ahead
God Dethroned - The Execution Protocal (fucking badass song)
Job For A Cowboy - Knee Deep
Psycroptic - The Colour of Sleep
Divine Heresy - Bleed the Fifth (is in standard but its easy to work out, and is sick)


----------



## Mattmc74 (Dec 16, 2008)

Can't forget good ol' Alice in Chains! They played in standard and drop d a half of a step down.


----------

